# Agent Geniel Amaro-Fantauzzi



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Agent*
*Geniel Amaro-Fantauzzi*
Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Monday, August 25, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 35
*Tour:* 16 years
*Badge #* 27010
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 8/19/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* In custody
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Agent Geniel Amaro-Fantauzzi succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained one week earlier when he and several other agents were conducting a narcotics investigation at the April Gardens 1 public housing complex, on Carretera 917, in Las Piedras.

A subject in the complex opened fire on the agents, wounding Agent Amaro-Fantauzzi and a second agent. The man who shot them was arrested and charged with five counts of attempted murder in addition to other charges.

Agent Amaro-Fantauzzi was transported to Rio Piedras Medical Center, where he remained on life support until succumbing to his wounds.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent James Tuller
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22162-agent-geniel-amaro-fantauzzi#ixzz3BWeikpNb


----------

